# crawler harness line



## I'm G'na Ms Her (May 26, 2004)

Anyone ever use braid to make harnesses? Plusses or minuses?


----------



## ufaquaoiler (Jan 14, 2010)

ive always used 30lb cajun line mono and had no problems with it. once finished ill tie a loop of paracord around the handle of a milk jug and the harness must be able to lift a gallon jug without breaking before being added to the collection. the 30lb mono is stiff enough to not get tangled too often and fairly easy to work with if it does get twisted up. braid ive tried a couple times (30-40lb) and it gets knotted up much easier and is terrible to try to untangle at times. what pound braid would you think of trying?


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

20 lb. Floro is all I ever used.


----------



## I'm G'na Ms Her (May 26, 2004)

ufaquaoiler said:


> ive always used 30lb cajun line mono and had no problems with it. once finished ill tie a loop of paracord around the handle of a milk jug and the harness must be able to lift a gallon jug without breaking before being added to the collection. the 30lb mono is stiff enough to not get tangled too often and fairly easy to work with if it does get twisted up. braid ive tried a couple times (30-40lb) and it gets knotted up much easier and is terrible to try to untangle at times. what pound braid would you think of trying?


I really hadn't gotten to the question of pound/test but was looking more to whether it would work at all. Your experience with braid is exactly why I was wondering if it would work. I just liked the idea of smaller diameter for the strength. Thanks


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i would say braid in any test would just cause trouble with the harness tangling. mono or fluro is a stiffer line and keeps the harness from tangling. I've used mono and fluro harnesses and haven't found one to be any better than the other. with all the beads, blades, and large crawler i just don't think the fish pays any attention to the line on a harness. but i only use short harnesses then add a 7' or 8' fluro leader to the harness.
sherman


----------



## ufaquaoiler (Jan 14, 2010)

30-40lb braid if its a complex tangle that will take more than a short amount of time i usually just cut it and forget it rather than take all day trying to deal with it. ive had plenty of practice working with 80-100lb braid with all the big game saltwater fishing ive done, but thats as thick as 20-30lb mono anyways and a lot more visible.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Plastic coated cable/twisted wire leaders make the best(strongest/durable) harnesses. The smaller weights are more flexible(20/25/30#)! DON'T use metal clevices, use plastic(metal ones will cut thru the plastic coating after hours of trolling")!


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

I gave braid a shot for harnesses , was terrible, didn't work. went back to 20lb segar mono. It cant take the clevis blade swing, tangles easy, cuts easier from fish face lol yeah plastic clevices work better. loose a blade now and then but carry more .


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

On harnesses you want something with a little stiffness to it .


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Braid will wear through rapidly from the spinning clevis.


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

Segaur red 12-15lb fluorocarbon.


----------



## halfrack (Oct 13, 2004)

20 lb fluorocarbon seaguar red label. That’s what I use all the time. No problems so far after 3 yrs.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I had a lot of problems with braid tangling or cutting off. I went to 30# trilene big game and haven't looked back since.


----------

